# Fish Survives Cat attack!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I just wanted to share my betta's story of survival. Ha. ok well anyway about a week ago I was just about to go to bed *the lights were off and everything* when I hear a very odd noise. So I turned on the light, jumped out of bed, glanced at my tank and noticed my betta was gone. It turns out that my 6 month old kitten had scared my betta right out of his tank and was now "playing" with him. I guess he jumped through the tiny opening in his lid *I guess it's there to make feeding easier...* It took me a couple of minutes to get him back into his tank so I am just thankful that bettas have a labyrinth organ that allows them to get oxygen from the air. Once I got him back into the water he sunk straight to the bottom and just laid there. I thought for sure that he wasn't going to survive the night but I put some stress coat in the water and went to bed. The next morning I awoke to find him still at the bottom..but alive. He has made a slow recovery but he is back...and guess what? He blew a bubble nest as a thanks for saving his life. LOL. 

P.S. He is now in a safer place where my playful kitten cannot get to him.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Aww Alisha I like happy endings! 

I really should learn from this story - as I left my cats drink from the betta bowl. Mind, they never seem to notice the fish, they just like the water taste.
-slaps hand-

Well, I'm glad you betta is okay  Hope you didn't scold your kitten too much


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My cat goes nuts over fish. They sit at my 20g and just watch them. then they will try and catch them its realy funny.

Im glad yout betta's better.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

So glad to hear that your fish was ok. I've luckily never had my bettas jump out of the tank, but all of these stories are making me want to cover all of the little feeding holes in my tanks. Especially in my female's tank.

As for my cat, he's 15 and completely ignores all of my fish. When he was younger though and my parents had fish and one jumped out he came and got us.. I know that sounds strange, so in a way my cat has saved a fish's life... It was about 10 years ago though, so the fish are long gone.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

When I had my cat and about 7 betta's throughout my house (3 of which were on my bathroom window sill) I'd find him sitting on the toilet lid watching them and swiping mid air but with the ones in the loungeroom he'd sit infront of the tank, put his nose to the front of it and lick like he was trying to lick the fish! But get this my veil tail betta would flare at the cat like he was another betta!! It was hillerious! Also about 10 years ago when I had a 100 lt tank I had it stocked with about 10 fantail goldies, came home from school to find one of them on the floor half eaten and looked over to the tank to find my cat shoulder deep in the water, claws out trying to snag a fish! He managed to kill 4 of them all up before I could afford to get a lid for the tank.


----------

